# Where to get a Shimano freehub removal tool



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

Anybody know where I can buy a shimano freehub removal tool? It should be shimano part no. SH-40. Harriscyclery says Shimano doesn't make it anymore and Loosescrews/Thirdhand doesn't have it either. I tried using Park's FR-2, the two prong nut, for suntour freewheels, but the diameter of the tool isn't big enough to seat into the cup notches.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

You may have to fabricate a tool yourself. You're trying to disassemble a freehub body, right? I tried to revive a dying freehub body many years ago, and a full disassembly with a cleaning and lubing didn't help at all. Sometimes it's just easier to replace the body itself.

As you probably know, to remove the freehub body from the hub, only a 10mm allen wrench is required.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

yes, trying to disassemble the freehub body. I can remove the body from the hub shell, but I'm trying to get at the guts. The cone, which I understand is left-hand thread, has two notches on opposite ends. I tried making my own tool that had two prongs sticking out by using a piece of an old bike tubing that I filed down. Even though the fit was perfect, the tubing was too thin and the prongs broke off before the cone broke free. I've tried using a punch and a hammer, but it's hard to get a good angle because the cone sits down into the body.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

The last time I disassembled a shimano freehub body, I had to fabricate my own tool. I used a piece of flat steel about 3"x1.25" and approx 1/8" thick. I filed down the corners on one end so it looked kind of like a flat blade screwdriver. This will span the distance between the notches in the FHB. With the axle, bearings and dust seal removed, and the fabricated tool in a bench vice, I was able to remove the bearing cup end from the FHB by twisting the wheel. Very crude, but effective. 

Sadly, my freshly overhauled FHB started to act up only a few weeks afterwards. Once they start making wierd noises, that's usually their swan song.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

I ended up making another stronger tool. Instead of using the bike tubing like I did earlier, this time i used a solid steel bar. It didn't take that much longer to cut w/ a hacksaw. It worked perfectly!


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*A late adding*

I have been trying to do the same thing on an xtr freehub....no success. The xtr has 4 splines instead of two others have....nice, in theory, but way more difficult to make a tool to fit there properly. Finally did it welding some iron plates in cross shape, filing them down to fit right in the splines and hardening them with some surface hardening powder...No way that cup would get loose...bent the tool, and also the outer freehub shell...crap.


----------

